# Outstanding Resource!



## Fever (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello!

What an outstanding forum! I have been recovering gold, palladium, platinum, and tantalum scrap items for the past year, and I really enjoy it. Until now, locating the much-coveted information required to successfully recover, and more importantly, refine precious metal scrap has been quite the easter egg hunt! This forum is BURSTING with all of the proper information for refining these materials correctly and safely. I can't thank Noxx and Lazersteve enough for such a wonderful resource. I'm looking forward to soaking up all this great information and furthering my knowledge of this science.

My avatar is a pic of some gold-plated items I stripped from electronics, including computers, printers, etc. I will definitely have a troy ton of questions for all of you as I progress through the site, and I may have some answers for some of you as well. That's the great thing about a great forum like this. The exchange of FREE information!

Kudos again! See you in the posts...... Fever


----------



## Fever (Mar 31, 2007)

Having a bit of trouble with the avatar. Seems to lose way too much definition when I shrink the pic to 21kb. Well, at least the attached pic above is clear. I'll have to make a new pic for the avatar..... Fever


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow! Your posted picture is so large it's spreading the text well off my screen. That makes reading any posts on the same thread very difficult, and will encourage others to simply not read what everyone has to say. 

May I suggest to you that you limit pixel size when posting pictures (in width) to 800 or less? That will keep the text on screen for those of us that view @ 1024 x768.

The other consideration is file size. Some of us are on a dial-up, and have no hopes of anything better. I routinely hook up @ 26,400, so downloading large file sizes takes what seems for ever. 

Great pictures can be displayed on a forum such as this that are kept around 40 kb or slightly larger----certainly good enough for the purpose at hand. 

These suggestions will vastly improve the quality of posts-----and yes, I realize I'm not a moderator!  

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 31, 2007)

I fixed your photo fever. Harold is right, please resize all images before uploading. 

Welcome to the forum. I've replied to your post on monolithics.

Steve


----------



## Fever (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. Yea, sorry about the massive pics. I'm a total noob when it comes to photo editing  

Fever


----------



## Noxx (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm happy you enjoy the forum. I hope you will have great time over here.
Welcome !


----------

